# Is there any hope for this trailer with this boat?



## pmshoemaker (May 19, 2017)

Is this trailer too short to be useable?
Another user remarked that this trailer is way too short for my new project boat. I thought that once it was wound tight up onto the trailer that it would be close to flush on the rear end, but I was wrong. As you can see, the transom overhangs about 25" . It was such a hassle finding a trailer with a title that I could afford that I really want to make this one work, but it obviously is too short in its current form.

The bow post should probably be replaced anyway, so I was thinking I could get a new one and install it forward of where the current one is to get me a few inches there, and then install bunks that overhang about 18" beyond the rear of the trailer frame to support the transom.

Can I make this work?


----------



## onthewater102 (May 19, 2017)

I was the one who mentioned it looked a bit small - but I think you can make it work with bunks rather than the rollers you have on there now. Rollers aren't preferred on aluminum anyway as they create pressure points that can easily cause dimpling/ bending.

If you use a 2x4 for the rear bunks mount it so it makes contact with its narrow side rather than its flat face and have them overhang the back of the trailer extending all the way out to the end of the transom. It doesn't look all that far, maybe 18" or so - if you cut a single 8' piece in half you should be good with that. If a 2x4 still flexes over time move up to a 2x6 and mount the same - a 2x6 would likely be overkill and only raise the boat up higher off the trailer making launching from shallow grade launches an issue.


----------



## pmshoemaker (May 19, 2017)

Yep!! onthewater102, your comment has been echoing in my brain since you posted it, and now you have MADE MY DAY!!! I will not even waste the time with the 2x4's -- I'll get 2x6's, some bunk carpet and get rid of those rollers. I've learned so much just in the short time I have been a member of this community! Stand by for the sad photos of the transom in the boat forum...


----------



## pmshoemaker (May 19, 2017)

It would also be beneficial to raise it up an inch or two because the boat is just about sitting on those fenders as it is now.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 19, 2017)

Richg99 came up with a great alternative to carpeting bunks - getting vinyl gutter down spouts & cutting them lengthwise and attach them over the wood. I haven't done it yet myself, though I have the material for whenever I get my 16' off its trailer - but the concept is as simple as it sounds and by all accounts produces a very slick bunk.

Whether you staple them on or screw them on all your hardware is affixed to the vertical side faces of the bunks so there is no chance of accidentally gouging the underside of the boat.

If the rollers are in good shape you might be able to sell them on Ebay - new they're a lot more expensive than bunks, might be enough value in them to cover the cost of the conversion.


----------



## gatorglenn (May 19, 2017)

I would use the 2x6. From the support on the frame that holds the roller frame. Measuring to a 1" pass the transom. To the end of the trailer, go the same distance pass the front roller support. Looks to be around 6 or7 feet long.

By using the 2x6 it looks to raise the boat up enough, so it will move forward. So your bow eye will be on top of the winchstand roller. That's where you really want it anyway. To secure the bow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (May 19, 2017)

I took a tiny jet ski trailer and made it longer for an 18' canoe. It was real easy. Basically I replaced the tounge. Here is a build thread. I bet your tounge is the same. You may need a screen name to sign in but I don't know many outdoorsman that don't have one to Expedition portal. 
https://forum.expeditionportal.com/threads/159299-Fitting-an-18-canoe-on-a-jet-ski-trailer


----------



## Stumpalump (May 19, 2017)

".......


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 19, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> ".......



Went to go look at that build. Images are t available to be seen by anyone who isn't a member to that place. Could you put one up?


----------



## timsmcm (May 19, 2017)

Have a welder add more length to your tongue and then move the bow post forward. A fairly cheap fix.


----------



## nccatfisher (May 19, 2017)

timsmcm said:


> Have a welder add more length to your tongue and then move the bow post forward. A fairly cheap fix.


 This, plus replace the bunks.


----------



## pmshoemaker (May 19, 2017)

thanks for all the great input, folks. Soon as we get done with "daughter number one graduation week" I can get on it!


----------



## Stumpalump (May 20, 2017)

RedHatRedNeck said:


> Stumpalump said:
> 
> 
> > ".......
> ...


----------



## Stumpalump (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Riverman (May 20, 2017)

I've replaced the tongue in several trailers to the length that fit the boat properly.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 20, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> RedHatRedNeck said:
> 
> 
> > Stumpalump said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 20, 2017)

Extended the tongue.
If you put longer bunks that overhang the rear of the trailer you will not have enough tongue weight to safely tow the trailer. You want about 10% of the weight of the loaded boat and trailer to be on the tongue.


----------



## richg99 (May 20, 2017)

*"Extended the tongue.
If you put longer bunks that overhang the rear of the trailer you will not have enough tongue weight to safely tow the trailer. You want about 10% of the weight of the loaded boat and trailer to be on the tongue."
*

...Lckem....beat me to it. You normally can't extend the bunks too far back without screwing up your tongue weight. By the time you buy a longer tongue and mount it...you may be spending more money than it would take to find another trailer.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (May 23, 2017)

There isn't any weight to that boat and it doesn't extend all that far beyond the back end of the trailer - worry about the bunks first and extend the tongue only if you're going to deck the rear end out with a lot of weight or hang a heavy outboard from it.


----------



## pmshoemaker (May 23, 2017)

Is there any concern over the tongue being too long if I have a new section welded on? Sorry if this is a dumb question. I guess I would only have to lengthen it 2 feet or so.


----------



## richg99 (May 23, 2017)

I'll let the welders answer the welding question.

One time I added length by "sleeving" my trailer tongue. 
Cut my present tongue off leaving 2 foot and the coupler.
Found a four or five-foot piece of 2x2 (or whatever size you need to fit INSIDE of your present tongue) galvanized square tubing. 
Slid it inside about 3 feet. 
Added two mega-sized pins with cotter pin type fittings. 
Slid the original foot or so of the tongue over the 2x2 and bolted them together.

The only time I disconnected the addition was when I put the boat into the garage.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (May 23, 2017)

pmshoemaker said:


> Is there any concern over the tongue being too long if I have a new section welded on? Sorry if this is a dumb question. I guess I would only have to lengthen it 2 feet or so.



Not necessarily (as long as your extension is a reasonable length) - apart from the obvious that it will be harder to put in a garage (if this is an issue they make bolt-on fold-away tongue extenders) it will change the geometry of the axle to the trailer ball, so it will turn more slowly which you will notice more so when you're backing up. Personally I've never found this to be an issue, really short trailers can be a nuisance because they turn so radically for every little adjustment in the steering wheel but you'd be making the trailer longer & would not compound this issue if you have it.


----------



## timsmcm (May 23, 2017)

With what I am seeing you won't have any problem putting the extra length on there. You would have to put a heavy glass rig on it to have it not work. It won't be expensive, just make sure you find someone in your area that others can vouch for. It is a very easy ,low hour job.


----------



## pmshoemaker (May 30, 2017)

So what do I use to preserve these 2x6's before I wrap them with downspouts? I know pressure treated wood is a no-no -- so do I just get pine and seal them with something?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 31, 2017)

pmshoemaker said:


> So what do I use to preserve these 2x6's before I wrap them with downspouts? I know pressure treated wood is a no-no -- so do I just get pine and seal them with something?


No need to seal or treat the 2x6's their cheap just replace them when needed.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 31, 2017)

You could seal the 2x4's then wrap em' in carpet. That is what I did with my build. I didn't want to have to replace them every so often when they got warped/old, plus my boat isn't light enough just to move off the trailer and replace the bunks. Your mileage may vary (a lighter boat that can be move off the trailer easy) on your decision. Lots of great input here.


----------

